# oil for the LS2



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always used Mobile 1 just because GM wants you to. I put the Mobile 1 Extended Performance in for most of my car's 40,000 miles just to try and squeek a little bit of extra mileage out of it between changes (even though the E.P. doesn't have the same GM number on the back that the plain Mobile 1's got, talked to enough mechanics to know it wouldn't be a problem). 

Anyways, on my last oil change, I couldn't find any of the 5 quart jugs of the Mobile 1 5W30 Extended Performance, or even the reg. Mobile 1, and it was actually cheaper by about 25 cents per individual quart bottle to go with Royal Purple instead of the E.P., so I went with Royal Purple. R.P. doesn't have ANY GM numbers on the back, so who's to say it's safe to run in an LS2 engine? 

1 more thing. I noticed that Mobile 1 has a new oil out that has a green cap on it and is supposed to give you better gas mileage. They had 2 different weights at Walmart. I believe the one that was the equivalent to the 5W30 was called 0W30 (not 100% sure) and it DID have the GM number on the back for our engines. Anybody try it?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

I was looking in our local Walfart and they had a notice up they were having trouble getting Mobil 1 products because of weather. I am going to try the new green cap stuff because I am in Michigan and do a winter start every month or so to keep things moving. I have not tried it yet but I highly doubt you will have issues.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I've always used Mobile 1 just because GM wants you to. I put the Mobile 1 Extended Performance in for most of my car's 40,000 miles just to try and squeek a little bit of extra mileage out of it between changes (even though the E.P. doesn't have the same GM number on the back that the plain Mobile 1's got, talked to enough mechanics to know it wouldn't be a problem).
> 
> Anyways, on my last oil change, I couldn't find any of the 5 quart jugs of the Mobile 1 5W30 Extended Performance, or even the reg. Mobile 1, and it was actually cheaper by about 25 cents per individual quart bottle to go with Royal Purple instead of the E.P., so I went with Royal Purple. R.P. doesn't have ANY GM numbers on the back, so who's to say it's safe to run in an LS2 engine?
> 
> 1 more thing. I noticed that Mobile 1 has a new oil out that has a green cap on it and is supposed to give you better gas mileage. They had 2 different weights at Walmart. I believe the one that was the equivalent to the 5W30 was called 0W30 (not 100% sure) and it DID have the GM number on the back for our engines. Anybody try it?



I have not seen the Mobile 1 green cap yet. I will check it out. Gm does recommend Mobile 1 but they do not require you to use it. Just stick with a Name Brand full synthetic oil and you will be fine. I have been using Mobile 1 and Royal Purple since my car was new plus I always add 1 quart of Lucas Full Synthetic oil stabilizer at every change


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have been using the 5qt jugs plus 1 quart at changes. Walmart has the cheapest 5 qts in my area. I always keep 2 oil changes on the shelf after I get one done. When I first started purchasing the 5 qt containers in 2005 they were going for 19.95, I recently purchased the last one for 24.99. I will look for sales prices on quart bottles and will but 4 or so at a time generally 4.99 a quart on sale, the last time I got some. I will buy K&N filters, last time I saw them on Amazon.com I posted them up for everyone. I got a bunch for 3 bucks a pice, I have enough oil filters to last quite a while. 

I have seen the extended life Mobil 1 oil for more than 24.99. I change out at 5K anyway so that extended life oil for 27.00 doesn't interest me.

Walmart did have a sign up stating Mobil 1 was tough to get but I seen plenty on the shelf. Like I said I buy enough in advance so if there is difficulties I am prepared.

Being Walmart is associated with trailer park dwellers hose living in huts, and shacks, ********, and lowlifes  the good stuff doesn't sell as quickly as the "affordable" stuff only those type of people can afford.  So the good stuff sits on the shelf until the well to do dressed in camouflage sneak in and buy it. :willy:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There are a couple of Mobil 1's that are higher MPG blends. They are all a 0 weight. There is 0-20, 0-30 and 0-40. The 0 weight is thinner and it still protects like a 20, 30 or 40 weight oil. 

I used 0-30 in my first LS1 and it started leaking from the main seal. I switched back to 5-30 and it quit leaking. I never experimented after that with thinner oils. 

My bet is, if you have an oil related failure in your motor and they find Royal Purple, AmsOil or any other fine synthetic in the crankcase, they might try to get out of the claim. In that case you would need to go to the manufacturer of the oil and let them know GM was denying a warranty based on their product. They would hen have their lawyers contact GM's lawyer and my guess is the end result would be someone paying for your new motor. 

Royal Purple meets the specs, they haven't spent the cost associated with getting GM to certify it. Mobil probably pays huge $$$$$ to get GM to recomend their product and that would dry up if GM started certifying every oil manufacturer. GM knows a good thing and so does Mobil. 

By the way, even if you use Mobil 1 EP, Amsoil, or Royal Purple, you shouldn't exceed the oil life monitors recomended change intervals. Also the filter is more of an issue than the oil so if you run extended oil change intervals it might be wise to change the filter earlier.


----------

